# Beach city lake



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone ever ice fished this lake and if they have done good in the past??


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

It's silted in pretty bad and probably isn't more than a few feet deep. Also being a backwater of the sugarcreek the ice could be iffy.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

was by there yesterday...pretty much open water now...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

is it true they still stock saugeye in there?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They did, but stopped the stocking a year or two ago.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

wave warrior thanks for your support in my latest adventure with the maumee bunch.boy was i out numberd,which one could understand,that is like the largest walleye run in the world.but any how we need to really get together this march and april.i found out something couple years ago i would like to share with you and your buds.if it happens again this spring i will let the cat out of the bag and share with ogf but you first.all i will say now is guarenteed saugeye limits every night.p.m me your phone number we will talk.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. Moony said:


> wave warrior thanks for your support in my latest adventure with the maumee bunch.boy was i out numberd,which one could understand,that is like the largest walleye run in the world.but any how we need to really get together this march and april.i found out something couple years ago i would like to share with you and your buds.if it happens again this spring i will let the cat out of the bag and share with ogf but you first.all i will say now is guarenteed saugeye limits every night.p.m me your phone number we will talk.


pm and # sent!! had your back on that venture!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i talked to Mr.Mooney and although he will be giving some walleye 101 courses the class was unfortunately limited and is now full!! flossing 101 well be left to the others more familiar with this than I!!! LOL!!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not risk fishing the lake... there still is a deeper channel along the wall between rt.250 and the dam house.... but I would not trust the ice... There should be some good ice fishing in the backwaters, back the old railroad bed. should be able to get pretty decent crappies, if you can find them. but be careful, it is rather remote, and if you would get into trouble, there is nobody around to help.


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

mr mooney i too live in mwcd country i have ventured to maumee for several years have only had moderate sucess but what about saugeye limits


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard that they still put a very small number of saugeye in it. But I never knew anyone to ice fish it with any success.


----------

